# another sad electrocution



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sad indeed. Happens too often.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I posted here a couple years ago where Sears installed a stove I bought from them. They installed a 3 wire cord to match my circa 1988 stove receptacle.
They also didn't install the jumper from the neutral to the chassis of the stove.
I turned on a burner and the oven light and got the shlt knock out of be.
I wonder how many others are like that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

So sad to read this. 

May God comfort her parents and those that knew and loved her.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I wonder what really happened. By the description it sounds like either the cover plate was never installed after it had been wired or there was a gap (normally covered by cardboard) at the base that allowed access to live wiring. (probably the heater circuit as one leg is non-switched). If this was a industrial incident osha would be all over it and insist on a solution.

Feel so sorry for the family.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Could have been anything from damaged insulation on a conductor to hack wiring by a handyman to improper wiring.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How long before GFI's are required on clothes driers?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

joebanana said:


> How long before GFI's are required on clothes driers?


GFCI protection does not save small children.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

wonder how the wire got the bare spot in it? sad indeed.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MikeFL said:


> GFCI protection does not save small children.


 Apparently, neither does the lack of it. Doesn't matter anyway. If NEMA can shove more cost up someones bottom line, then the NEC will be there for them.
Besides, clothes driers are usually in close proximity to washing machines, I'm surprised they're not required.
Probably would have been a good idea to hook up the "supplemental" (or static) ground on that drier.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

circuitman1 said:


> wonder how the wire got the bare spot in it? sad indeed.


Rats love wire insulation.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

yeap! rats are bad for that.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Something tells me that either the cover plate was not installed, the plug was not firmly and securely seated in the receptacle or the cover was not properly installed on the receptacle. I have seen all three of these things.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

that could be possible :sad:


----------

